# Is this tinned copper ok?



## sirrith (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi all, first post here and I have a question about tinned copper. I bought myself a variety of tinned copper canele molds, and the cheapest ones (very cheap for copper), have a tin lining which looks a bit odd to me. It has virtually no shine to it, and looks almost like frosted glass. I've attached a photo to show what I mean. The top most mold is from Dehillerin in Paris, the middle is from De Buyer, and the last is the cheap-o. Does anyone know if this is normal? Thanks!





  








canele molds.jpg




__
sirrith


__
Jul 8, 2014


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

It is normal that tin became "dull" just after first use. Don't worry about making the tin shine  if you do you can reduce the life of the tin. It's all good.


----------



## sirrith (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, but none of them have ever been used.  They are brand new.


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

It's just oxidation it's normal no big deal


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

You have a great item here. Tin lined copper is great to work with.

Jus keep an eye on that tin lining though as it can scratch exposing the copper.

If that happens you can send them out to be re-tinned.


----------



## sirrith (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies, I'll not worry about it then 

Although sadly I managed to overheat 2 of the molds and the tin linings have some tiny bubbles


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

sirrith said:


> Thanks all for the replies, I'll not worry about it then
> 
> Although sadly I managed to overheat 2 of the molds and the tin linings have some tiny bubbles


With tin, keep the temps below 450F or so. Do an online search for the *exact max temp*.


----------



## sirrith (Jul 8, 2014)

kokopuffs said:


> With tin, keep the temps below 450F or so. Do an online search for the *exact max temp*.


Yes, 231.9C, unfortunately it is difficult to keep such exact temperatures with a toaster oven. I had it set on 150C only, but because it cycles between max and off, the molds got overheated a bit. Are they still ok to use with small bubbles in the lining? No copper showing through. Is there anything I should do e.g. scrape off the bubbles, or just leave them there?


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Leave them if you damage the tin they will need to be re tinned


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Leave 'em alone and use as is.


----------



## sirrith (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you all very much for the replies, you've all been a great help!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi sirrith.  As you have now found out, it is very easy to overheat the (very thin) tin plating on copper ware. After a bubble forms, it will eventually burst, leaving a bare spot on the copper. Small tinned copper items such as you have were never intended to baked with, more for things like mousses, rice puddings, ice cream molds, and the like.  They are suitable for baking in a water bath, like creme caramel (baked caramel custard) though.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Nothing really wrong with bare copper.

All drinking water are coming from bare copper pipes.

dcarch


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Anyone have any insight on retinning? I have a big pot with a couple of scratches in the tin; right now i just use it for big batches of boiled things


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Grande said:


> Anyone have any insight on retinning? I have a big pot with a couple of scratches in the tin; right now i just use it for big batches of boiled things


Once melted around 450F, the tin plating is brushed onto the copper surface and I don't know if the latter is heated.

I've had my retinning done at Rocky Mountain Retinning in Denver and he'll make your item look way newer than when you first purchased it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

dcarch said:


> Nothing really wrong with bare copper.
> 
> All drinking water are coming from bare copper pipes.
> 
> dcarch


This is true. Then again, acidic fruits and liquids aren't in water pipes. When cooking with a solid copper pot for confectionary purposes, I know how important it is to clean the oxidized copper surfaces before using the pot again.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> Once melted around 450F, the tin plating is brushed onto the copper surface and I don't know if the latter is heated.
> 
> I've had my retinning done at Rocky Mountain Retinning in Denver and he'll make your item look way newer than when you first purchased it.


Please be aware that Rocky Mountain Retinning has moved and is no longer in Denver area. He is still in business though.

I received an email from him about a month ago.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chefross said:


> Please be aware that Rocky Mountain Retinning has moved and is no longer in Denver area. He is still in business though.
> 
> I received an email from him about a month ago.


I appears that they are, indeed, moving to a *new location* still within the Denver area.


----------

